

PHP Usage Statistics - iliaa
http://phpadvent.org/2010/usage-statistics-by-ilia-alshanetsky

======
mgkimsal
Would be interesting (though probably not possible) to know the other 2
million. I'm presuming some (most?) of those didn't pass the 3 second rule,
but others perhaps just didn't identify tech? Most of the Java web apps I
proxy don't have a X-powered-by, so they wouldn't have been counted. There may
be an element of 'defaults' for PHP and ASP that are causing them to be
slightly overrepresented(?). 93% of sites running either ASP or PHP seems a
bit on the high side - I'd have guessed more like 70% between the two.

------
iliaa
The determination of Java availability was largely done on the basis of the
Server: header, which does a pretty good job at tracking web-tech.

------
abhigupta
I am very surprised by low number of Java and Ruby sites, and high number of
ASP sites.

------
rick888
I'm glad people are finally switching from php 4.X.

